# Android SDK hängt sich auf



## c_sidi90 (11. Aug 2011)

Hallo, ich hab angefangen Android zu programmieren, als IDE benutze ich Eclipse mit dem ADT Plugin.

Ich habe einen Dual-Core 2x 2,2 GhZ 4GB Ram Rechner, und trotzdem hängt sich Eclipse fast ständig auf sobald ich nur eine Methode aus der Android API schreiben möchte oder ein View erstelle. Woran kann das liegen?

Die Speicherfreigabe in Eclipse hab ich bereits am Anfang meiner Programmierlaufbahn angepasst.


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2011)

> Die Speicherfreigabe in Eclipse hab ich bereits am Anfang meiner Programmierlaufbahn angepasst.


Wie sieht die denn aus?


----------



## c_sidi90 (15. Aug 2011)

Sorry für den späten Post

-startup
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.0.v20100507.jar
--launcher.library
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.1.0.v20100503
-product
org.eclipse.epp.package.jee.product
--launcher.defaultAction
openFile
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256M
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256m
--launcher.defaultAction
openFile
-vmargs
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-Xms40m
-Xmx512m


----------

